# Catalog Every Orderable K.K. Slider Song! (Last Day!)



## Dufontee (May 16, 2020)

I have laid out every re-orderable K.K. Slider Song for you all to catalog~

*Please read all of the rules before posting to queue up or else you may be ignored!*

*I will only allow you to visit if you have at least a 90% Wi-Fi Rating with 5+ Ratings.*
*Pick up ONE at a time, then DROP IT where you found it. Write in your post, "I'll drop it like it's hot" to verify that you are agreeing to this rule.*
*Post your in game name and the town you are from.*
There is no entry fee required, nor are tips expected. But if you happen to have anything on my *Wishlist *that you can part with or let me catalog, it's greatly appreciated!
I will *PM you the dodo code* when it is your turn.
I would also love to hear your feedback, either on how the catalog event went for you, and what are some hot items you'd like to catalog in the future!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 16, 2020)

I would love to! I so appreciated the catalog for wallpaper and flooring you had before.  (At least I'm pretty sure it was you) I will make sure to drop it like it's hot while I'm there too. Ign is Naomi from Hyrule and I'll see what I can find from your wishlist as well.


----------



## FishHead (May 16, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to catalog the songs and you can count on me to drop it like it's hot! my ign is Ethan and I'm from Twinleaf!


----------



## windloft (May 16, 2020)

Heyo. i'd love to swing by! Feli from Appletop, I got a few of the wishlist items that you can keep : namely the bunk bed ( pink ), cuckoo clock ( green ), espresso maker ( yellow ), and the exit sign ( left & right ). I'll drop it like it's hot on you with my wishlist items first, then i'll go 'n pick 'n drop the k.k songs. Thank you so much!


----------



## Saturniidae (May 16, 2020)

thanks so much for doing this id like to come by and ill drop it like its hot lmao 

*edit i forgot to put my name while laughing at that. Sandrine Terranire


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 16, 2020)

I’ll drop it like it’s hot thanks 
Chloe from Nintenland


----------



## telluric (May 16, 2020)

Aislinn from Sunstead would love to drop it like it's hot on Arcadia again


----------



## Dufontee (May 16, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 16, 2020)

Heya, I'll come and catalog the K.K. Songs. I'll drop it like it's hot and all that. I'll also bring along some wishlist items for you to catalog:

Autograph cards (illustration)
Basketball hoop (black)
Bunk bed (red)
Cassette player (yellow)
Clothes closet (black)
Den desk (brown wood)
Desk mirror (gold)
Folding chair (blue)
Heart doorplate (monotone)
Lantern (light blue)
~Kilza~ from Vasisland


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 16, 2020)

I'd like to come, Steven / Echelon. (I'll to drop it like it's hot.)


----------



## Dufontee (May 16, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> I'd like to come. (I'll to drop it like it's hot.)


Please give the rules one more read


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 16, 2020)

Dufontee said:


> Please give the rules one more read


Edited! I'm incredibly sorry about that, I'm not sure how I missed that, lol.


----------



## ataraxy (May 16, 2020)

Would love to stop by! I’ll drop it like it’s hot. Ismail from Zenn-La. I can bring along some things from your wishlist for you!


----------



## Blueandsilver (May 16, 2020)

I would love to come as well. *I'll drop it like it's hot
Sara from Pepa Isle*


----------



## morthael (May 16, 2020)

i’d love to come and catalog! here are some things that i can let you catalog as well:

- air conditioner (blue)
- automatic washer (green)
- clothes closet (light blue)
- den desk (dark wood)
- digital scale (black/white)
- digital scale (red/white)
- diner neon clock (cream/red lines)
- diner neon sign (orange)
- dish drying rack (red)
- electric guitar (cosmo black)
- floor lamp (white/white)
- fragrance sticks (black)
- freezer (white)
- garden gnomes (surprised/reliable/laidback/rebel)

i’ll drop it like it’s hot! morthael from terminus!


----------



## Dufontee (May 16, 2020)

I'm closing up my island for now, but feel free to post and if I'm around I'm happy to open up again  Cheers all!


----------



## Biancasbotique (May 16, 2020)

can we exchange catlog towns?


----------



## purple_vixen (May 16, 2020)

I have a bunch of stuff from your wishlist - if you PM me when you are around, I'll happily lay it out for you.

If you open up for cataloguing songs, I would love to come, but I am happy to let you come to catalogue my stuff regardless: Clawfoot bath, drum set and some other bits.


----------



## corlee1289 (May 17, 2020)

Not cataloguing, but I think you're absolutely amazing for doing this and the wallpaper/flooring you had in another thread <3


----------



## n00b (May 17, 2020)

Hello! Would love to come by if u open again !! Ill drop it like its hot!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 17, 2020)

Shawn from Winterwood would like to come over when you reopen and would make sure to pick them up one at a time and I’ll drop it like it’s hot when done.


----------



## Dufontee (May 17, 2020)

Hi! I am re-open for visitors


----------



## DewDrops (May 17, 2020)

I'd love to come over and drop it like it's hotttt, drop it like its hoooot


----------



## Lyuser (May 17, 2020)

Hi!! May I come over to catalog? I would ofc drop it like's hot


----------



## seikoshi (May 17, 2020)

hi, I'd love to come catalog. I'm Aisha from Iri, and I'll make sure to drop it like its hot


----------



## Dufontee (May 17, 2020)

Lyuser said:


> Hi!! May I come over to catalog? I would ofc drop it like's hot


Please give the rules one more read through~


----------



## Whohaw (May 17, 2020)

I have 16 on your wishlist for you to catalog.
I'll drop it like its hot.
Ing:Steve
From ordlinn Cay


----------



## sunkyung (May 17, 2020)

I’d love to come by! I’m Sunkyung from Moondrop and I’ll drop it like it’s hot!


----------



## Karlexus (May 17, 2020)

Hi, I'm Kandy from Harmony, and even though I'm probably too old to be doing so,  I'll drop it like it's hot.


----------



## Sicariana (May 17, 2020)

I'll drop it like it's hot. Emily from Gold Isle!


----------



## Dufontee (May 18, 2020)

Open once again~


----------



## PerryPerry (May 18, 2020)

Hi this is Perry from Feeyrin and I'll be sure to drop it like it's hot LOL


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 18, 2020)

Hedgehugs from Green Hill. I'll drop it like it's hot and will probably bring a thing from your wishlist if it's in my storage.


----------



## CharlieAC (May 18, 2020)

Charlie from Galileo! drop it like its hot


----------



## ViolinShapedObject (May 18, 2020)

Hello again! Alan from Seigaiha – I'll bring some items from your wishlist which I'll drop it like it's hot when I arrive ^^


----------



## xMartin (May 18, 2020)

Dufontee said:


> Open once again~


Are you still open? Drop it like it's hot 
I've been creating a wall of KK stuff so this would be great


----------



## RobinHoody (May 18, 2020)

I would love to come over and I drop it like its hot XD


----------



## Dufontee (May 18, 2020)

xMartin said:


> Are you still open? Drop it like it's hot
> I've been creating a wall of KK stuff so this would be great ☺


Please give the rules one more read 

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



RobinHoody said:


> I would love to come over and I drop it like its hot XD


Please read the rules one more time~


----------



## RobinHoody (May 18, 2020)

I would love yo come over and I wil drop it like its hot. Robin from Faedios. Forgot my name in my earlier comment ^^ whoops. I read the rules I just forgot to type it out lol


----------



## xMartin (May 18, 2020)

I'll drop it like it's hot. 
Martin from Domingo. 

Yay


----------



## Stef101 (May 18, 2020)

I'll drop it like it's hot

im stef from Palavas


----------



## Tatoenami (May 18, 2020)

I'd love to come by if you're still open   I can bring you the box sofas (pink, yellow, orange) to keep !

I'll drop it like it's hot haha

edit: oops, egghead from sunnyside!


----------



## Dufontee (May 18, 2020)

Tatoenami said:


> I'd love to come by if you're still open   I can bring you the box sofas (pink, yellow, orange) to keep !
> 
> I'll drop it like it's hot haha



That's so nice of you! Please make sure to provide your in game name and island name


----------



## Cat_fish (May 18, 2020)

I would love to stop by a bit later tonight if you’ll be available still once I raid my storage for things on your wishlist. Genny from Hyrule will make sure to drop it like it’s hot.


----------



## SourDeez (May 19, 2020)

Just checking in so I don’t loose Post! 
I will Drop it like it Hot.
SourDeez coming at you from SourLànd! 
not sure if this is still going on. It is very late for me as I’m hoping to get lucky and catch this in the morning.


----------



## Dufontee (May 19, 2020)

SourDeez said:


> Just checking in so I don’t loose Post!
> I will Drop it like it Hot.
> SourDeez coming at you from SourLànd!
> not sure if this is still going on. It is very late for me as I’m hoping to get lucky and catch this in the morning.


Hi! I was just picking up a villager but I can open up again for you in a few minutes.


----------



## swagdra (May 19, 2020)

i'd like to come by whenever you have an opening
I'll drop it like it's hot!
Sandra from Iris Isle
i can bring pink cat grass and a black automatic washer for you to catalog


----------



## Dufontee (May 19, 2020)

Closing up for the night


----------



## Dufontee (May 19, 2020)

Open!


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 19, 2020)

Hi, Kendyl from Tofu, and I'll drop it like it's hot. 

I have 5 of your wishlist items for you


----------



## Dufontee (May 19, 2020)

Temporarily need to step out, will be back in about 45 min.

Edit: I am back!


----------



## AutomationAir (May 19, 2020)

Koji-ouji from Grappler will drop it like it's hot!


----------



## alexordaff (May 19, 2020)

Dufontee said:


> I have laid out every re-orderable K.K. Slider Song for you all to catalog~
> 
> *Please read all of the rules before posting to queue up or else you may be ignored!*
> 
> ...


Hi i would love to come if you're still available and I have a couple of things of your wishlist
I’m Alex from Santa Pera !!


----------



## djc3791 (May 19, 2020)

I would love to come to another of your cataloging parties (I came to the flooring and wallpaper one)

Donna from Ruatha will drop it like it's hot!


----------



## pochacco (May 19, 2020)

i would like to come by and drop it like it’s hot :~
daniela from bunny.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 19, 2020)

Thank you so much for being awesome! ^w^
While I would vote for Villager Posters, from my understanding you can't catalog them. I've traded for some and have been sent some in the mail from friends and they don't appear in my catalog as purchasable. So in general, there's no way to reorder them as far as I know.


----------



## Dufontee (May 19, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Thank you so much for being awesome! ^w^
> While I would vote for Villager Posters, from my understanding you can't catalog them. I've traded for some and have been sent some in the mail from friends and they don't appear in my catalog as purchasable. So in general, there's no way to reorder them as far as I know.



I actually was confused about that at first - I couldn't find them in a section but if you use the search function in your catalog (poster) you actually can re-order all of the ones you've come across. They just won't show up under the special promotion section which has only your villager posters.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 19, 2020)

Dufontee said:


> I actually was confused about that at first - I couldn't find them in a section but if you use the search function in your catalog (poster) you actually can re-order all of the ones you've come across. They just won't show up under the special promotion section which has only your villager posters.


Oh wow! I had no idea! That's crazy! Thank you for letting me know that!
Then I would have changed my vote. haha.


----------



## Dufontee (May 19, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Oh wow! I had no idea! That's crazy! Thank you for letting me know that!
> Then I would have changed my vote. haha.


Happy to help! I really don't know why they have it set up like that, really not intuitive at all


----------



## Meira (May 19, 2020)

Just wanted to pop by and say that I appreciate you doing this for the community <3 
In terms of what I think you should have next are posters as there are many other shops/services that offer people to catalog furniture already.

Maybe Kick's items (bags, shoes, socks) or even rugs/umbrellas... Something that is kinda unique and not offered anywhere


----------



## Lightmare (May 19, 2020)

katya from floaroma would love to drop it like it's hot  this is so kind and giving of you!!


----------



## Cosmic (May 19, 2020)

May I come over ? 
EDIT

I’ll Drop it like it’s hot 
Cosmic from galaxia


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 19, 2020)

Hi! Could I possibly come over to catalogue some albums? I promise I’ll drop it like it’s hot  Ashley from Erinacea.


----------



## Dufontee (May 19, 2020)

Cosmic said:


> May I come over ? Drop it like it’s hot


Hi! Please give the rules one more read through


----------



## Dufontee (May 19, 2020)

Closing up shop, thank you everyone for participating, for your donations to my catalog, and for your lovely feedback!


----------

